# Daniel 9:24-27



## Calvibaptist (Apr 6, 2006)

I posted this on another board (from a different perspective) and am genuinely interested in what you all have to say.

I have some questions regarding this passage. I have always come at it from a Dispensational perspective. In fact, one of the things that has kept me from leaving Dispensationalism completely has been the neat fit of Daniel 9 into all the Dispensational charts which I love to make fun of.

I created this thread because this passage came up on the thread about the third temple (on the other board) and I didn't want to change that into a Dispensational-Covenant debate. I'd rather have that here!

I basically have a few questions:

1) What are the various interpretations of this passage (Post-Trib, Post-Mil, A-Mil, etc.)?

2) Who is the "he" in verse 27 and what is the "covenant" and what is the "one week"?

3) How does this passage relate to what Jesus said in Matthew 24:15?

That's it for now. I look forward to learning from your responses.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Pastor Douglas. To get you started, some of your questions may be answered here.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

I walked this path for a long while. Some other good posts here to help are

http://puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6386

http://puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6780

http://puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7314

http://puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7223

And finally...

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4481#pid52780


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's another thread, specifically on Daniel's weeks:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16202#pid225168


----------



## Calvibaptist (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you all. I have been out for a few days on a men's retreat with the church. I will check these out and come back if I have any more questions.


----------

